# FPS su Walking Dead



## Butcher (26 Ottobre 2012)

Lo sapevate? In arrivo nel 2013.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2012)

Bello,da appassionato della serie Tv lo prendero' quasi certamente!


----------



## The Ripper (26 Ottobre 2012)

Sapevo della sua esistenza. Se non sbaglio la grafica sarà un po' "fumettistica"...non nel senso di Monkey Islan ovviamente 
Ricalcherà la serie a fumetti.

Non so se lo prenderò onestamente. Sono appassionato della serie e appassionatissimo di zombie, ma ho troppi giochi a cui giocare ultimamente, e poco tempo per farlo 

Left 4 dead 2 online forever


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Ottobre 2012)

Interessante, lo terrò sott'occhio.


----------

